# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  newbee traveller alert

## Australia

Hiya

I'm completely knew to this travelling thing, but I would love (and need!) some advice!

I'm going travelling for 3 months next summer and am thinking of starting in Cairnes in Australia, and travelling down to Perth over 2 months, then go to Bangkok area for 2 weeks then Seoul, South Korea to see a friend for a few weeks.


Has anyone visited Cairnes? What are the prices/ state of the hostels on route? Do you meet many people as I will be on my own which is a wee bit scary!

cheers loads!

----------

